# Ramzi Theory - Twins! 8+4 scan



## MommyPrice

Hi! I know that the Ramzi theory really should be done on a singleton pregnancy, and between 6-8 weeks for "accurate" results, but it's just for fun anyhow, right? Based on the three pictures, what would you say Baby A and Baby B are? I labelled the pictures (first picture is Baby A, second picture is Baby B, and third picture is Baby B on the left and Baby A on the right). It was a trans-vaginal ultrasound :)
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 12









6.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 9









7.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lucy3

I'd love to help you but I've been asking the same question! I also had a scan at 8 weeks and mine is on the same side as yours! Was it a surprise to see two babies there??


----------



## MommyPrice

It was, and it wasn't. We were on Clomid and we were prescribed 50mg. On the fifth (and last) day, my husband thought it was odd that I was taking two pills a day, as with my last pregnancy, I only took one. I figured that they gave me ten 25mg pills... nope! My husband looked at the little marks on the pills, and found out that the pharmacy had accidentally given me ten 50mg pills! I was taking 100mg a day. I researched it, and thought I likely would still only ovulate one egg, since my left ovary doesn't work well. It took forever to get my positive, so I thought the low HCG levels indicated only a single pregnancy, and I had barely any morning sickness (compared to my first two pregnancies). Still - it came as a HUGE surprise to have it confirmed at 8 weeks, and we're still slowly coming to terms with it, lol.


----------



## MommyPrice

Bump - anyone else have a guess? ;)


----------



## Lucy3

You're almost 12 weeks, maybe they will be able to give you an idea at your scan. They all knew I had a boy in there last time at my scan! How exciting having twins! But also a little bit scary!! &#128035;&#128035;


----------



## MommyPrice

At my 12 week scans, I found out each time that I was likely carrying boys! Of course, I didn't buy anything till it was confirmed later. The waiting period sucks - so it's nice to just play games with theories, haha.


----------



## justplay91

My guess is baby A girl, baby B boy


----------



## MommyPrice

Thank you!! :)


----------

